# Great Smokies Lodge December 2014



## pbarager (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello,
We will be staying here December 13 for 7 nights and have two daughters ages 10 and 12.  What are some of the "must see" places to go in the area?  I'm not sure what to expect as far as weather and crowds that time of year but we decided to give Disney a year off and try something new.  Any advice is welcome!

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 19, 2014)

There is a 5k and half marathon that starts at resort that weekend

Also a Christmas village and Santa goes surfing too


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2014)

*Old World charm and elegance ~ and hospitality second to none*

_
Celebrate the Spirit of Christmas Every Day of the Year!_

In the foothills of the Smoky Mountains in East Tennessee you'll find picturesque Bavarian architecture and a beautiful interior plus  lushly landscaped gardens at The Inn at Christmas Place, Pigeon Forge's 

Located directly across the parkway from 
its namesake, The Incredible Christmas Place.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 18, 2014)

*Dollywood’s Smoky Mountain Christmas Pigeon Forge, TN*

Dollywood’s Smoky Mountain Christmas Festival presented by Humana, 
features four million holiday lights and spectacular holiday performances.


----------



## pbarager (Dec 15, 2014)

We are here now and the place is fantastic!  The staff is very welcoming and we did  45 minute owners update for 5 tickets to Dixie Stampede dinner show.  I told the salesman we purchased resale and he made it very quick!  We are here until Saturday then off to Nashville!


----------



## chapjim (Dec 15, 2014)

Have at least one meal at The Old Mill in Pigeon Forge.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 1, 2015)

*Tennessee*



pbarager said:


> We will be staying here December 13 for 7 nights



Paul 

How was your December 2014 vacation at the
Wyndham Great Smokies Lodge in Tennessee?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 1, 2015)

*Tennessee*

How did the Wyndham 
Great Smokies Lodge
compare to Nashville?


----------



## pbarager (Feb 4, 2015)

The Great Smokies Lodge was wonderful.  The kids had a great time and there is so much to see and do in the area.  Nashville was nice but it is for an older crowd.  We were the only family we saw there.  Lots of older couples.  Downtown Nashville would be great for just me and the wife.  Overall the trip was a hit but the kids can't wait to get back to Bonnet Creek and Disney this December!

Paul


----------

